# Which benzodiazepine has worked best for you?



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Well? For me it was Klonopin, but the only other one I've tried was Ativan.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Klonopin... and I have tried every benzo on that list (and some more).


----------



## flinty (Apr 11, 2009)

on the contrary.....Xanax has worked best for me--and i've also been on every Benzo that exists. Docs don't like to prescribe Xanax, as it is extremely addictive. but, oh well... it works for me, and that's all i care about. 

Klonopin turned me into a massive zombie--couldn't function at all. couldn't drive, think, move, talk, etc. i had to call my Psychiatrist ASAP and ask him to put me back on the Xanax, and he did. 

when you really think about it, isn't just about everything addictive-either psychologically and/or physiologically? i mean, seriously! 

i guess that ppl respond differently to each Benzo, though. so, take what works for ya. sometimes, it's just a crap-shoot. ya gotta try more than one of 'em to find out which one provides the most relief.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Klonopin works for me, but I've never tried any of the others, so can't comment on whether their better or worse.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

Klonopin doesn't work on me, haven't tried any others yet


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

When it comes to benzodiazepines I am astonished at how many people here have accessed them. America has a bigger prescription drug issue than Europe.

Doctors in Europe will MAYBE give you Valium, and only for short-term use.

Your only chance of getting any stronger benzos is if you're going mad and the police surgeon has to sedate you, you're about to undergo surgery, or you're severely mentally ill (ie. rocking back and forth in a psychotic fit).

I am talking from experience, diazepam (Valium) is like a wonder drug for those with social anxiety, the feeling of relaxation is great. At the beginning 5mg had me chilled out, now it takes me 15mg.

It's a road to addiction, I'm on it, I don't like it. I have used some crazy techniques to limit my use of valium. I take an envelope, put my pills in it and send it to myself 2nd class mail. Just do I know I can't take them all.

I was given a week's worth of benzos on Tuesday and by Wednesday they were gone, and what do I do the rest of the time, knuckle down and take the sweat, no choice.

I was in a state-run mental ward for two weeks, the people who are on strong benzos there are gone, there's no hope, you can see it in their eyes. The guy in the bed next to me was screaming all night the poor man he was in his own private hell he needed him I pray for that man he was a nice guy and his mind was taking him through torment, he needed benzos.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> Klonopin... and I have tried every benzo on that list (and some more).


The outcome would be much the same if the question were "which benzos are most commonly used in the US?"

My guess is that the first 4 on that list make up around 99% of the benzos used in America. The last 2 are virutally never used at this time in the US.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Clonazepam saved my life, .....literally. My thought process is better, I am sharper and more witty, confident.


Have been using it for 6 years, .....and will continue to do so for the rest of my life.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

gillettecavalcad3 said:


> Clonazepam saved my life, .....literally. My thought process is better, I am sharper and more witty, confident.
> 
> Have been using it for 6 years, .....and will continue to do so for the rest of my life.


Your location is listed as the UK, the motherland of benzo bashing. Doesn't the NHS also only allow Klonopin to be used for seizures?

I'm going to make a wild guess that you don't get your meds from the NHS.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

He probably has a really good psychiatrist, which is something I have yet to discover..


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

For me it was alprazolam. They were all pretty effective at reducing anxiety, but alprazolam (Xanax) had this extra something that made life fun. Could just be because Xanax was the first benzo I used (i.e. before tolerance of any kind).

My problem with benzos was that even in the beginning, I needed at least 2mg of Xanax (all at once) to lose my SA, and sometimes 3mg upwards. Less than that reduced anxiety but didn't make me comfortable enough to socialise. Therein probably lies my problem; that I don't have simple anxiety-based SA, but a personality that is fundamentally socially dysfunctional. I needed doses bordering on recreational just to get the enjoyment back in life. Eventually I decided I'd rather have anxiety than take benzos, anticonvulsants, or any other dumb drugs.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

britisharrow said:


> When it comes to benzodiazepines I am astonished at how many people here have accessed them. America has a bigger prescription drug issue than Europe.
> 
> Doctors in Europe will MAYBE give you Valium, and only for short-term use.
> 
> ...


A weeks worth on benzos? Is that the most they'll prescribe at once? Man, that really sucks. I'm 19, went to my doctor for social anxiety and "panic attacks" (to get the benzos). He gives me Zoloft for the SA and hooks me up with 90 .5 Xanax a month with one refill. And when and I call for a refill, there's never any questions asked by him...the nurse grilled me though. But who cares, shes a nurse!

Also, I don't use the Xanax more than twice a week, sometimes not at all. I don't want to become addicted. But I keep refilling the script because let's face it, it's better to have too much than not enough at all!

Some people here (USA) even get amphetamines for SA. Not sure how controlled that is in Europe, but here it's like candy for any child exhibiting the slightest bit of ADD/ADHD.

I'm not sure why benzos are so taboo in Europe, but I think it's complete garbage. Denying someone SAFE drugs is a denial of personal autonomy and has no place in democracy. If it were up to me, opiates, coke, and meth would be illegal because these drugs have proven to be a bane to society, due to their strong potential for addiction and the malignant actions they often tend to manifest against society (e.g., robberies, HIV).

But I believe everything else should be legal as long as there are warning labels on the products.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

To add further, I've been only been given valium by the NHS in extreme conditions like when I was in hospital for an operation. Any other circumstances, such as panic attacks everyday that warrant the help and aid of such a med, and I'm not given any. Every GP and psychiaitrist I've spoke to where I live seems to be very anti-benzos, and very pro SSRI/SNRIs. While I'm annoyed about the whole thing, and thier reluctance to prescribe me valium, my experience of it while I was in hospital (where I was given a lot) is that in the end, it wasn't even worth taking - it did absolutely nothing for my anxiety. So perhaps stronger benzos would be what I need, but the chances of me getting clonazepam and alprazolam are even rarer than valium and I have more chance of winning the damn lottery!

Like euphoria said, in the end would I like to be cognitively dulled and dumbed down, just to feel a little less anxious? To me, they seem to be no more perfect than SSRI/SNRIs when you look at it like that, and so I can perhaps see why they are being sidelined as far as treatment goes for anxiety disorders. Not that I entirely agree with these changes (because they can be very useful for some people) but you see where I'm coming from.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

UltraShy, .....I have been prescribed Clonazepam off label for anxiety by a great psychiatrist who trusts me. I have a repeat prescription for Clonazepam, .....and they ain't generics, ....they are Roche Rivotril.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Valium works best for me, I've tried the 4 common benzos.

In the UK the NHS won't cover Xanax, the British health system is very benzo-phobic. Ironically chronic pain patients have no problem getting opiods but chronic anxiety sufferers will be lucky to get a low dose of diazepam or lorazepam. BTW, getting a regular benzo script is not *easy* in the US it's just not as difficult as the UK.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only used valium but it has saved my bacon many a time. Fast acting and works a charm.


----------



## timeout (Aug 29, 2009)

*the best for me*

The best for me is diazapam wich is valum it conqers SA but doctors wont prescribe it and yet in Mexico you can by it over the counter


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

I've only tried Ativan, but it works well for me. The only problem is if I'm extremely upset and need a lot (more than 2mgs) to work, I end up extremely tired (fell asleep on my desk for 3 hours last week).

I can't imagine having a hard time getting benzos. I had a doctor's appointment today about my depression meds, and also asked for more Ativan. He wrote me a scrip for tons of them so I don't run out. Thank goodness I don't live in the UK.


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried every one them except for Librium and Tranxene never herd of Tranxene before...
Like euphoria said for social anxiety i found alprazolam the most effective anxiolytic and empathic benzo especially in social situations, on clonazepam i felt always tired and depressed to many side effects ... Lorazepam was to mild for me..


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

There is no option for none.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Only used valium but it has saved my bacon many a time. Fast acting and works a charm.


I've only had xanax and it has really helped. The only big drawback is mentally if slows me down. Is xanax the fastest acting as far as it takes about 45 mins or so to feel its full effects? Or is Valium faster?

Thanks.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

icedCoffee said:


> I've only had xanax and it has really helped. The only big drawback is mentally if slows me down. Is xanax the fastest acting as far as it takes about 45 mins or so to feel its full effects? Or is Valium faster?


They are pretty close when taken as-need. What the medical literature says about how fast acting "benzo A" is compared to "benzo B" doesn't matter. You are the one who needs to decide which one works best for you.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I disagree with those who say benzos should be more widely available in Europe, (Europe is very anti-benzos, only 2% of British doctors prescribe them).

If it was up to me I would be taking them like candy, it is not a good idea to be giving people like us benzodiazepines for any prolonged period of time. It encourages prescription drug dependance and it does nothing to combat the underlying root of the anxiety.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

gillettecavalcad3 said:


> UltraShy, .....I have been prescribed Clonazepam off label for anxiety by a great psychiatrist who trusts me. I have a repeat prescription for Clonazepam, .....and they ain't generics, ....they are Roche Rivotril.


Who is your psychiatrist if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for a private psychiatrist but to no avail.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

britisharrow said:


> If it was up to me I would be taking them like candy, it is not a good idea to be giving people like us benzodiazepines for any prolonged period of time. It encourages prescription drug dependance and it does nothing to combat the underlying root of the anxiety.


Do they brainwash you in the British school system to be anti-benzo? Research has shown that anxiety sufferers do not abuse benzos. As far as drug dependence, which is not the same as addiction or tolerance, that is true with virtually all medications prescribed for anxiety disorders. 99% of *all* medication does not "cure" the underlying condition. Successful treatment is about controlling the symptoms whether that involves therapy, medication or a combination.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

its hard to get doctors to give you klonapin anymore because it is very addictive and habbit forming. I have been taking it for over three years I now take 2mg when I wake up and 2mg at dinner that would make any normal person who has never taken it sleep for atleast a day if not worse. It is a high does but I know alot of ppl who take much more than that it keeps me calm and I do not feel tired from it anymore! Good luck!


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

DMBfan said:


> Do they brainwash you in the British school system to be anti-benzo? Research has shown that anxiety sufferers do not abuse benzos. As far as drug dependence, which is not the same as addiction or tolerance, that is true with virtually all medications prescribed for anxiety disorders. 99% of *all* medication does not "cure" the underlying condition. Successful treatment is about controlling the symptoms whether that involves therapy, medication or a combination.


DMBfan, the USA has a serious issue with presciption drugs. For all the benefits of the healthcare system that it does have, one downside is that the drugs have come commercialised, like candy that can be bought.

The more benzos you take the more you need, the higher your tolerance becomes and the more you then need to get the same effect. I am anti-bezo because they are essentially a transqualizer with high dependency potential and they do nothing to address chemical imbalances in the brain, unlike other drugs on the market.

Successful treatment may be about controlling the symptoms as you say, but I think it would be more accurate to say that successful treatment is about asking why the symptoms exist and attempting to target the causes of the symptoms. Benzos do not do that, they never have and they never will.

Benzos should only be used short term for relief of anxiety, or in other restricted medical cases. Whilst it's true that there is a degree of dependency potential in all drugs, the addictive qualities of benzodiazepines are far higher than SSRIs or other such drugs. The withdrawal symptoms are also far worse.

There are thousands of people walking around today both in Europe and America, primarily in America though, who have a problematic dependency on valium and other drugs in that group.

If benzos is the way you want to go, fine. I have no say in your life or your way of fighting your condition. All I can say is that doctors graduating from Oxford, Cambridge, and London St. George's Medical School are all being taught that benzos are not the way to do things. That's how it's being taught here and I very much doubt you are right and they are wrong.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am not going to waste my time arguing with you. The only thing I am going to say to you is that I totally disagree with you.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

For the record, I now have obtained a prescription from my doctor for valium/diazepam, and I'd just like to say, it SUCKS big time! Waste of time. Like before when I used it, it doesn't do jack, other than make me feel tired. I'd rather take an SSRI than valium but that's just me. I haven't tried any other benzos.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I've tried Ativan (which is what I currently have an Rx for), Xanax, Valium, and Tranxene. I would say that Xanax has worked the best for me. Valium was only effective for anxiety at doses that would also knock me out, so that wasn't very practical. Ativan doesn't do a thing for me, sadly. I was only on Tranxene for a week while in the hospital, but it was somewhere between Valium and Xanax as far as effectiveness goes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've only ever tried Ativan and Klonopin. I like the effects Klonopin has on me, so I'll stick with it. Ativan seemed to be too weak.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

britisharrow said:


> DMBfan, the USA has a serious issue with presciption drugs. For all the benefits of the healthcare system that it does have, one downside is that the drugs have come commercialised, like candy that can be bought.


This may be true of patented drugs but generics (read all benzos except Xanax XR) are off patent so there's little financial incentive to prescribe them. I doubt the $10 I pay my pharmacy (less if I were to use my insurance) even covers their overhead to fill my benzo script. Your own country is more lenient with prescribing opiods than the US. That doesn't mean one country is better or worse than the other when it comes to prescribing controlled medications.



> The more benzos you take the more you need, the higher your tolerance becomes and the more you then need to get the same effect. I am anti-bezo because they are essentially a transqualizer with high dependency potential and they do nothing to address chemical imbalances in the brain, unlike other drugs on the market.


Unless you can back this up with research it's conjecture and/or your personal opinion and nothing more.



> Successful treatment may be about controlling the symptoms as you say, but I think it would be more accurate to say that successful treatment is about asking why the symptoms exist and attempting to target the causes of the symptoms. Benzos do not do that, they never have and they never will.


And neither will anti depressants, anti psychotics, antihistamines and any number of other medications that are prescribed for anxiety disorders. Furthermore, the original question was "what benzodiazepine has worked best for you?" and had nothing to do with other forms of treatment.



> If benzos is the way you want to go, fine. I have no say in your life or your way of fighting your condition. All I can say is that doctors graduating from Oxford, Cambridge, and London St. George's Medical School are all being taught that benzos are not the way to do things. That's how it's being taught here and I very much doubt you are right and they are wrong.


Sadly the medical profession has turned into a bunch of liability fearing conformists who don't bother to read the research on the very drugs they are prescribing. If they cared more about patients, and less about covering their own behinds, we'd be getting more effective treatment. Your country is so radically anti benzodiazepine that everybody should ignore what any British medical organization has to say about them.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

^^ Xanax XR has been generic for a few years now, but it's still grossly expensive compared to regular release Xanax.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

RockiNToM said:


> For the record, I now have obtained a prescription from my doctor for valium/diazepam, and I'd just like to say, it SUCKS big time! Waste of time. Like before when I used it, it doesn't do jack, other than make me feel tired. I'd rather take an SSRI than valium but that's just me. I haven't tried any other benzos.


Rockintom, what dose of valium are you taking? valium is fairly weak, especially if taken only PRN.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

DMBfan said:


> As far as drug dependence, which is not the same as addiction or tolerance, that is true with virtually all medications prescribed for anxiety disorders. 99%


I'll say, and it seems pretty convenient when the drug companys responsible for SSRI/SNRI'S replace the word "withdrawl syndrome" with "discontinuation syndrome".


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Rockintom, what dose of valium are you taking? valium is fairly weak, especially if taken only PRN.


I was prescribed 5mg, but I tried it at 10mg by taking 2 of them as well and that did nothing. Plus I don't really like the way it makes me feel, I feel kinda like half my brain is turned off and I feel more like going to sleep than anything. :blank


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

valium for me, 40 to 50 mg a day keeps it ok


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

What makes benzos such crappy drugs is the cognitive impairment. Most drugs used for anxiety & depression (such as SSRIs) cause dependency and potentially severe withdrawals (though I'd say benzo w/d is far worse), but at least they are fairly limited in their ability to slow you down mentally.

If someone invented a benzo-like drug which didn't cause mental slowing, I'd be on it right now. I still think nootropics + benzos has potential though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Wouldn't most SSRI's worsen disorders such as ADHD, due to their interactions that lower dopamine? ie; the same reason that they can induce apathy, loss of motivation, loss of vigilance etc.


----------



## colliver19 (Jul 12, 2009)

The only time I was given benzodiazepines for anxiety was when I was in hospital. I was given lorazepam and it worked really well, but then my psychiatrist gave me the whole addiction lecture and I was given mirtazapine instead. Nowhere near as good.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

DMBfan, .......everything you said, ......I totally agree with. Especially the last paragraph, ....and I'm from the UK. I'm just one of the lucky ones who has a great pdoc who knows their stuff.


Before that, it was a bunch of younger pdocs who were a waste of time. A complete waste of time.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to see that my opinion on benzodiazepines does not sit well with some people, but it is my opinion and I am entitled to it. I care very, very, very much about getting myself and others out of this hell that is social anxiety, I live and breath it and it breaks my heart.

My opinion on benzos is that they should be prescribed only on a short-term basis because they have high addictive qualities and they do nothing do address chemical imbalances or to combat negative beliefs.

I believe the reason some people hate being criticised on benzos is this: there exists a silent culture of legal drug dependency in Western countries, particularly the USA but also to an extent in Europe.

To the person who said he wouldn't waste his time with arguing with me, you have all the time in the world my friend, I suggest the reason you can't reply is your in a valium induced state of lethargy.

Benzos have their place for calming people, but they are NOT the answer. Some people want an easy answer, a pill, it doesn't exist. The only thing that us going to get is out of this mess is a change in how we think and that takes sweat and tears and effort.

The same person also stated that the British medical schools are not to be trusted on the subject of benzos, this is nothing but arrogance. British univerities have been at the forefront of medical science and pharmaceuticals is one of the areas where Britain continues to lead the world. I'd like to see you go to St. George's Medical School and debate with the professors there, you are in a state of denial about your prescription drug problem.

If I was given benzos to the extent that others are getting them, there's no way I'd be seeking cogitive therapies I'd be popping them like candy just as many people are.

It's your life and your condition, but I make no appologies for being the one to stop the party.

I don't know the extent to which people here suffer anxiety, but 10mg of valium is only just enough to get me out of the house to the bottom of my driveway. You then develop a tolerance to the drug, and that 10mg no longer has the same level of effect and you need 15mg to get the same state of calm.

This social anxiety is incredibly frustrating for us all, we did not choose this, we did not ask for this, and we get very little understanding and support from the mainstream medical community.

But there are people who have gone blind through no fault of their own, there are people with cancer through no fault of their own, there are people born without limbs.

Those people GO THROUGH HELL TO SUCCEED AS BEST THEY CAN and go through the EFFORT to make their life work for them. If they can do it so can we, it's simple to say but not easy to do I know. But the choice really is simple: put your life into changing how you think and combating the underlying cause of your condition, or live in a state of drug induced stupor.

I regret we can all not agree on this but my opinion is well meant and I hope we can all find a way to greater happiness.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

britisharrow said:


> If I was given benzos to the extent that others are getting them, there's no way I'd be seeking cogitive therapies I'd be popping them like candy just as many people are.


Well that's pretty presumptuous, don't you think?

Using benzos as a monotherapy is indeed reckless. But alongside CBT or other psychotherapy I can see benzos as having great potential for a successful long-term change.

I do CBT therapy, as well as see my psychiatrist, about every two weeks (they tend to alternate each week.) I haven't been on klonopin very long now, only one visit with each of them since, but I've been seeing both my therapist and psychiatrist for nearly a year now. And let me tell you, it's incredibly hard for me just to communicate my problem to either of them because of the anxiety I get when facing them, and my mind is racing with so many thoughts that it's really difficult for me to be lucid in front of them.

The only words able to come out of my mouth are pretty much things I've already thought up while on my own, so I can't really give any of their questions a quality answer. Almost a year of seeing them each bi-weekly, and I'm STILL having a lot of trouble getting them to understand just what exactly my problems are.

I've used Klonopin a few times. Recently I sat down at a dealership and negotiated a good deal on a new car for my father... HUGE achievement for me, as I'm normally the biggest pushover you'll ever meet and people always seem to sense that in me. So it's definitely been helping my confidence a bit.

But I think the most valuable prospect is that on future visits with my doctor and therapist, I'll have a bit more composure and be able to communicate with them more effectively.

If I was a doctor, I would not be prescribing benzos to ANYBODY unwilling to commit to psychotherapy.

Benzos can be a great adjunct IMO, but I think you're only creating bigger problems by relying on them alone to do the job. It should only be used as a tool for recovery, not as some indefinite-term "treatment" that only serves to push through their anxiety on a day-to-day basis. That's pretty much what alcoholics do, minus the cirrhosis.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with the points you make, I've said my piece on benzos and have nothing further to add really. In conjuction with therapy sure I can buy that argument but as you said with the condition attached that it is a supplement to hard work.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

"To the person who said he wouldn't waste his time with arguing with me, you have all the time in the world my friend, I suggest the reason you can't reply is your in a valium induced state of lethargy."

No, I don't. Because I am out living a happy life. I have wasted enough time with benzophobes, ....and I don't intend to waste anymore time. I am legally prescribed medication that works for me and has done for the last 6 years. I don't even take valium, another observant assumption of yours.


You know nothing about me.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

......and the topic is 'Poll: Which benzodiazepine has worked best for you?'

So go scaremonger somewhere else.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've tried Ativan and Klonopin. Klonopin was way way strong and worked well. Ativan is a little more lenient, and takes longer to work, but I like it. Valium does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

Go Benzos lol, Benzos dont make me lethegic, zombify me, or cause me memory problems. They make me feel more normal, but i guess i should quit taking them because the professors in europe say i should? Ok im convinced.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm with you cast away, benzos don't zombify me or cause me cognitive impairment at all.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Valium saved my bacon again on Sat night. Was having a panic attack and it calmed me enough to go on with the night. No zombie or whatever effects either.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

So perhaps the reason why I feel like poop when I take valium is probably because my issue is not GABA related like some people? :|


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

not necessarily, your body probly hasnt adjusted to it yet. Which is probly why it's making you feel dopey.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Britisharrow: I agree with many of your points, but the issue of drug dependency isn't unique to benzos; it happens with most drugs if taken for long enough. Antidepressants like SSRIs can diminish in effects over time, necessitating an increase in dose (as can happen with benzos). They can also produce severe withdrawal symptoms, though without the ability to directly kill you as benzo withdrawal seizures can. That's not to say antidepressant initiation/withdrawal suicide isn't equally important, however.

IMO the thing that makes benzos such a crappy long-term monotherapy is the cognitive impairment. Just because it's not overtly noticeable doesn't mean it's not there, and when contrasted to the effects of severe anxiety, some may well experience better mental function on benzos. This still doesn't mean they are good for cognition though. Low dose benzos in combination with other drugs would be a smarter way of using them.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Clonazepam makes it so much easier for me to debate and articulate with people, .....and I have a great memory, especially with words and numbers. It also lifts my mood and makes me more chatty and sociable. I have never felt groggy of tired on Clonazepam, .....quite the opposite, ....makes me want to go out more and try new things.

I think gamma amino butyric acid plays a major role in my condition. Hence the reason I am prescribed it off label in the UK. 

Euphoria, ....I totally agree with you on the whole low dose with another drug. I take my clonazepam prn and Effexor XR is always working in the background.

I only have good things to say about Clonazepam. People have just got to be sensible with their meds.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

I've actually thrown my diazepan/valium away, because to be quite frank, it's a total waste of time me taking it. Maybe I'm just feeling a bit depressed and fed up lately, but I can't be doing with something that makes me feel cognitively impaired and drowsy all the time, it doesn't even make me feel less anxious just stupid.

Anyway, I've given up on all this medication junk. I believe what I have can't be treated with the available medication on the NHS in the UK.

Sorry to sound negative, but I am really fed up of everything. But life goes on...


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Klonopin is my favorite, but they all work well.


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

On a side note (off topic)
What's up with Temazepam it seem to be the most abused benzo in the world I ear its very popular in Europe as come down drug ... found this cool video on YouTube


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I take 30mg temazepam (Restoril) for sleep. It doesn't knock me out, but it makes me yawn like crazy and it's relaxing. Honestly, all the other benzos I've tried (excluding Ativan) have made me sleepier than Restoril does. I don't see what the big fuss is about. I think Valium metabolizes partially into temazepam, so if you've had Valium then you've also had a bit of Restoril. I think the fact that Restoril comes in capsule form makes it better for injection compared to the tablet benzos, which might be why it's popular among junkies.


----------



## timeout (Aug 29, 2009)

*valum*

Valum is fantastic but I live in Canada and ist is impossible to get anything that will really help, besides Paxil which really doest help. But I have a older relative that can get valum and they give me some, I only take it in emergencys. Without haveing a couple of valum on me when I go out I would not be able to go out my Doctor told me there is no cure but I dont beleive the doctor. When it come to real help CANADA SUCKS


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

"Blame Canada!" ♫

CHAUVINISM SUCKS, equally in forward as reverse. Are you listening, Mr. BA?

And . . . I voted for Klonopin, though I am clearly not on any benzos at the moment.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

timeout said:


> Valum is fantastic but I live in Canada and ist is impossible to get anything that will really help, besides Paxil which really doest help. But I have a older relative that can get valum and they give me some, I only take it in emergencys. Without haveing a couple of valum on me when I go out I would not be able to go out my Doctor told me there is no cure but I dont beleive the doctor. When it come to real help CANADA SUCKS


Don't know why you're slamming your entire country, it just sounds like you have a ****ty doctor. But only because your doctor tells you stuff like "there is no cure." Way to be optimistic.

But... I respect a doctor who's not too liberal in prescribing benzos. There ARE people who need them, but there are a lot more people who THINK they need them when they don't.

Either way, I don't know too many people who think highly of doctors who refuse to just give the patient what he/she demands, so it's not surprising you feel that way.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

meyaj said:


> Don't know why you're slamming your entire country, it just sounds like you have a ****ty doctor. But only because your doctor tells you stuff like "there is no cure." Way to be optimistic.
> 
> But... I respect a doctor who's not too liberal in prescribing benzos. There ARE people who need them, but there are a lot more people who THINK they need them when they don't.
> 
> Either way, I don't know too many people who think highly of doctors who refuse to just give the patient what he/she demands, so it's not surprising you feel that way.


Yeah man quit bad mouthin Canada I live here and I think it's absolutely an awesome place. My doctor has me on zoloft but only because "I" decided on taking it. He prescribes me 3mg of clonazepam a day no problems or questions asked. He gave me the benzo years ago way before ever trying an antidepressant. Find a new doctor it's actually not hard to get a benzo in Canada unless you go in demanding one and act like a mad man off the street. Now for what benzo works best for me? I'd have to say Bromazepam and Valium are both equally potent for me. Bromazepam is stronger but has a very similar feeling to Valium and is a pretty amazing benzo for all my anxieties and is like Valium but the difference is Valium lasts alot longer which allows for once daily dosing (a Major plus in my opinion) but the down side is Valium gives me a groggy feeling that I don't get from the bromazepam. But I take clonazepam which is my third choice. I can get Valium or Bromazepam from my doctor but the problem with these two is that they make me feel good not just take away anxiety. Sounds kinda stupid but clonazepam in no way makes me feel "good" or buzzed in any kind of way unlike the other two but it cuts the anxiety enough for me. When I was on valium and bromazepam I couldn't wait to take my pill and I'd enjoy the feeling it gave me ....not to be confused with it's anxiolytic effects and even though clonazepam kills my anxiety greatly it has a down feeling so I usually don't want to take it and when I do I always take the lowest effective dose for me because with clonazepam the higher the dose the s**ttier I feel and it has a long half life too. The way I see it is if I don't enjoy the feeling I get from a pill and the fact that I only need to dose once daily this makes clonazepam not addictive for me at all. Tolerance is another thing ...Valium's tolerance grew like wild fire and bromazepam doses became less and less effective too (not as fast as valium though) whereas on clonazepam I take the same dose for 4 going on 5 years and it still works. Overall clonazepam works the best for me in "overall tolerability" but bromazepam definetly is the big leader benzo wise if you can control your usage.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Paragraphs are your friend...


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

bmwfan07 said:


> ^^ Paragraphs are your friend...


Yeah true! gonna work on that in later posts my friend


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Bromazepam shares the qualities of Diazepam and Alprazolam, that's why it works very good


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

JohnG said:


> Bromazepam shares the qualities of Diazepam and Alprazolam, that's why it works very good


Alprazolam was nothing like bromazepam for me anyways. Xanax (alprazolam) made me too stupid and zoned out to be social. That alone made my anxiety worse because alprazolam made me a very, very introverted person. Great med if you want to be a zombie for your life but I guess there are people who need that effect..


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Clonazepam was my benzo of choice. It had some side-effects: cognitive and sleepiness/tiredness but it allowed me to finish a 4 year university program and get a job after spending ~ 10 years with low paying jobs like mopping and sweeping floors. I'd still rather mop floors (it's very relaxing) than do what I'm doing now but I wouldn't get the same pay and people would treat me like crap. People can be really mean.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

How did clonazepam helped at university? SA relief ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Etizolam ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

JohnG said:


> How did clonazepam helped at university? SA relief ?


It helped with seminars/presentations/lab work.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Klonopin unless trying to titrate off.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Klonopin has helped with panic attacks but NONE have helped my sa. I need to try some MAOIS or something else.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

^
Be careful. I think you need a good pdoc first!!


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

Klonopin, Xanax was too sedating, and Tranxene and Valium were too mild


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Was on several in the last 7 years. Xanax, Valium, Librium, Bromazepam, Ativan, and clonazepam. I also was on different benzodiazepines for sleep temazepam, triazolam, and nitrazepam.

I used all legally for the last 7 years. Valium and Ativan similar...valium WEAK gotta Take 25mg or more to feel it and ativan made me feel depressed and lazier than valium. But both not so good. Valium though helps me once in a while when I get anxiety creeping up on me.. a few valium and I have less anxiety besides the tired feeling. Now Bromazepam is some SERIOUSLY GOOD stuff. My doctor prescribed me the 3mg which aren't Very strong but they worked in 20 mins and packed a punch. Like Valium in effects very much so...without the grogginess,, it has zero of valiums groggy, tired and zero of all valiums side effects.. good for Panic attacks and social anxiety because it is potent...its definetly Number 2 on my list. Xanax was on for about a week. Didn't seem to help me the way I wanted it to. It knocked out anxiety but knocked me out, my memory and made me irritable as can be. One day I missed my Xanax dose by 2-3 hours and had a freak out...and that was only after 4 days being on it. No go for me so I ditched Xanax..maybe another time...I doubt it though. Librium.. was alright it helped me through a hard spell last year but same as Valium it makes you tired.. a great detox benzodiazepine but nevertheless. I was on clonazepam which was my third benzodiazepine. After Ativan and Valium. I have bad panic attacks, PTSD and severe Social Phobia and find clonazepam to help me the best. It stops my panic and helps my PTSD. Bromazepam is SECOND on my list it helps with panic too good stuff!! but the clonazepam has a longer half-life but effects are similar TO ME. So to each their own! but Rivotril (*clonazepam*) works for me!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Quazepam- not on your list and hardly anyone knows about it so getting a doctor to prescribe it took practically suicide threats but freaking amazing. Mostly for insomnia but it also feels like it's rewiring my whole brain and how it works to react more normal and calmer/quicker to situations. I know it has an effect 24/7 because I can nap and stuff now. Even in preschool I remember getting in trouble for my lack of ability to fall asleep for nap time.

From what's there lorazepam. It makes me really not care about anything for a few hours but I found that wasn't so useful for class because instead of not caring about what I said I ended up not caring about whether I said anything. Then I'd just space out all class.

Xanax was also useful but on a much more limited basis. I took very small amounts (cut chips off the smallest pills to start with) before martial arts class for the first few months (once a week for a month, then twice a week after that) and then phased it out. Without it I'm not sure I would have made it and still be doing those activities.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

britisharrow said:


> When it comes to benzodiazepines I am astonished at how many people here have accessed them. America has a bigger prescription drug issue than Europe.
> 
> *Doctors in Europe will MAYBE give you Valium, and only for short-term use.*


Not in Italy. Here you can get whatever benzo you want, and there are plenty of them, far more than the ones listed in this poll.
Clonazapam here's not much used as a tranquillizer but as an epilepsy med, hence there are other benzos which are popular here like delorazepam (all italian benzo, twice stronger than lorezapam), bromazepam, lormetazepam and prazepam.
However there's one benzo that is hard to get and rarely prescribed, which is flunitrazepam (Roipnol) - this one has picked up a reputation because it used to be popular among junkies, they took it when cold turkey, btw it is just a common and not so strong hypnotic.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ativan. Xanax is too sedating and Valium didn't do anything for me. I haven't tried Klonopin.


----------



## Statik (Oct 26, 2010)

I voted Clonazepam, because that's the only thing I've really tried, other than Xanax. Xanax seems to work okay as well, but its effects don't last very long, and makes me really sleepy after a couple hours.


----------

